# The Paradox Of Our Times



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

George Carlin isn't one of my favorite people but once in a while he has some interesting words of wisdom. Read on.

The paradox of our time in history is that we have taller buildings but shorter tempers, wider Freeways, but narrower viewpoints. We spend more, but have less; we buy more, but enjoy less. We have bigger houses and smaller families, more conveniences, but less time. We have more degrees but less sense, more knowledge, but less judgment, more experts, yet more problems, more medicine, but less wellness.

We drink too much, smoke too much, spend too recklessly, laugh too little, drive too fast, get too angry, stay up too late, get up too tired, read too little, watch TV too much, and pray too seldom. We have multiplied our possessions, but reduced our values. We talk too much, love too seldom, and hate too often.

We've learned how to make a living, but not a life. We've added years to life not life to years. We've been all the way to the moon and back, but have trouble crossing the street to meet a new neighbor. We conquered outer space but not inner space. We've done larger things, but not better things.

We've cleaned up the air, but polluted the soul. We've conquered the atom, but not our prejudice. We write more, but learn less. We plan more, but accomplish less. We've learned to rush, but not to wait. We build more computers to hold more information, to produce more copies than ever, but we communicate less and less.

These are the times of fast foods and slow digestion, big men and small character, steep profits and shallow relationships. These are the days of two incomes but more divorce, fancier houses, but broken homes. These
are days of quick trips, disposable diapers, throwaway morality, one night stands, overweight bodies, and pills that do everything from cheer, to quiet, to kill. It is a time when there is much in the showroom window and nothing in the stockroom. A time when technology can bring this letter to you, and a time when you can choose either to share this insight, or to just hit delete...

Remember; spend some time with your loved ones, because they are not going to be around forever.

Remember, say a kind word to someone who looks up to you in awe, because that little person soon will grow up and leave your side.

Remember, to give a warm hug to the one next to you, because that is the only treasure you can give with your heart and it doesn't cost a cent.

Remember, to say, "I love you" to your partner and your loved ones, but most of all mean it. A kiss and an embrace will mend hurt when it comes from deep inside of you.

Remember to hold hands and cherish the moment for someday that person will not be there again.

Give time to love, give time to speak! And give time to share the precious thoughts in your mind.

AND ALWAYS REMEMBER:

Life is not measured by the number of breaths we take, but by the moments that take our breath away.

If you don't send this on...Who cares?

George Carlin


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Excellent, dancinmon,

Although I don't always agree with Carlin's politics, I do agree with these words of wisdom.

If only we would take them to heart.

I truly believe that we, the camping community, and especially, we, as Outbackers, from what I've witnessed on this forum, do make the attempt to put into practice these truths.

I think the way we interact with one another, both in person, and in the written word, here on this forum and in our rallies, exemplify the intent of what Carlin is saying.

I hope we always do.

Mark


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Well said!

I believe my dad sent this to me some time ago via e-mail...

I realized after my second was born that we weren't really doing anything as a family. I started researching things we could do that were fun and cheap. Camping came out at the top of the list (although I'm not sure about the cheap part







) and we bought our first popup camper. We've come a little way since then and the wife really likes going out in the camper. Just seems we can't seem to get out enough!


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Wow ... good heartfelt words of wisdom.








This is definitely a good one to forward to friends and loved ones.

When skippershe logs on and reads this, she's going to want us all to cyber-hug, so get ready









Mark


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Who is George Carlin??

Before you feel all warm about this guy you might want to go to his web page Click here

He did not write this and he refers to it as a "sappy load of s**t" These kind of fake documents float around the Internet all the time.

Although I agree with the writing, this guy is not a good enough charter to have written it.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Excellent writing. Agreed about George Carlin.


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

Like I said, he is not my favorite person and I don't agree with much he says. I did go to his show once and he recited this piece and the crowd loved it. There's a pretty good chance he may not have written it because it doesn't contain any four letter words. I would never go to another George Carlin show - he's just not worth the money and he uses lots of profanity.

Anyway, there're still good words to live by no matter who wrote it.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Great words, whoever wrote them!


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

s said:


> Wow ... good heartfelt words of wisdom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then she will mention how we can all do this at ZION.









Jeff


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

s said:


> Wow ... good heartfelt words of wisdom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Sniff!

I think we all need a........

























Mark and Jeff,


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Good post.. Thanks!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for posting...I'm sending this one off to some people outside Outbackers.com (yes...I do have a few other friends...I know it is hard to believe)


----------

